# Arca Swiss plate to mount on Sachtler FSB8?



## xps (Jun 30, 2016)

Good evening dear members!

Another advice needed:
Which plate to mount on an Sachtler FSB8 head to hold an 600mm II lens with an RRS LCF-53 foot (Mr. Neuroanatomist required this (thanks)) ?
Looking for an longer mount >80mm, without an clamp. Screw-fixing prefered.
What are you using?

Thanks


----------



## dadohead (Jun 30, 2016)

You can get cheap third party Sachtler Touch-and-Go plates made in China off eBay. Here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Camera-Plate-for-Sachtler-Video-14II-DV-2-DV-4-DV4II-DV-6-DV6SB-DV8-10SB-/182086025099?hash=item2a652c3f8b:g:7cMAAOSwZ8ZXCIGl


----------



## xps (Jul 1, 2016)

dadohead said:


> You can get cheap third party Sachtler Touch-and-Go plates made in China off eBay. Here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Camera-Plate-for-Sachtler-Video-14II-DV-2-DV-4-DV4II-DV-6-DV6SB-DV8-10SB-/182086025099?hash=item2a652c3f8b:g:7cMAAOSwZ8ZXCIGl



Thank you, Sir. But I am looking for an altternative plate-holder that is mounted on the FSB8 where I can put the RRS-lens foot in.
The original FSB 8 holder for the Sachtler plates do not hold Arca Swiss profile compatible lens foots


----------

